# Rinnai 1001F Digital Propane Gas Monitor Heater 36,500 BTU



## HarvardMama (Mar 20, 2015)

I am looking at buying a used Rinnai heater for an uninsulated seasonal cottage we are about to purchase in Maine.  There was a ventless heater in the cottage, but it's not working and we are replacing it.  Because there is a fireplace as well (into which we will ultimately put a wood-burning stove) the main driver here is quick heat as opposed to ambiance.  Cottage is 2-story, about 1,200 sq. ft.  Wanting heat for shoulder seasons.  Down the line we may insulate and use in the winter, but not immediately.  There is also a Rinnai heater in the basement crawl space (although I'm unsure of what size and when it would be used).

Have read good things about the Rinnai's on this site.  Don't think power-outages are a serious issue where we are (Bailey Island) so am comfortable going with a Rinnai.  Owner of the heater isn't sure how old it is, but he does have it hooked up to a propane tank and will show it running to me when I go to take a look at it.

Price is $690.  Does this seem reasonable or could it be old enough to warrant passing on it and just buying a new unit?  Does 36,500 BTU seem like the right output for that kind of space.

Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 20, 2015)

Are you sure that's the OUTPUT BTU? Most units are rated by INPUT BTU.
If that's the case with the Rinnai you're looking at, you will need to know its
efficiency to determine the OUTPUT. If it's 75% efficient, that 36.5K will OUTPUT
only about 27.4K. With GOOD insulation, that amount of BTUs will not heat
1,200 sf adequately., It MIGHT heat about 900 sf. Depending on the layout
at your camp, it may not be worth it.


----------



## HarvardMama (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks Daksy.  Looks like output is 29,680 BTU's.  Not sure of the AFUE rating (nat gas is 81%).  Outdoor temps will most likely not be below 40 degrees when we're occupying the camp so we're really just trying to add some warmth, not really relying on heating the whole cottage.  Downstairs is 800 sq. ft, upstairs is two bedrooms about 200 sq ft each.  Not sure it's worth saving some money on a 10 year old heater?


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, if it's serviced & tuned correctly, you will be able to find out whether or not it'll do what you want, heat wise,
without having spent the money on a new unit. If it heats your area adequately, great.
If it doesn't, you'll at least get an idea of how much it will heat & maybe be able to figure
out what the right size you will need.


----------



## Rinnai 1001F LP HTR (Apr 8, 2015)

HarvardMama said:


> I am looking at buying a used Rinnai heater for an uninsulated seasonal cottage we are about to purchase in Maine.  There was a ventless heater in the cottage, but it's not working and we are replacing it.  Because there is a fireplace as well (into which we will ultimately put a wood-burning stove) the main driver here is quick heat as opposed to ambiance.  Cottage is 2-story, about 1,200 sq. ft.  Wanting heat for shoulder seasons.  Down the line we may insulate and use in the winter, but not immediately.  There is also a Rinnai heater in the basement crawl space (although I'm unsure of what size and when it would be used).
> 
> Have read good things about the Rinnai's on this site.  Don't think power-outages are a serious issue where we are (Bailey Island) so am comfortable going with a Rinnai.  Owner of the heater isn't sure how old it is, but he does have it hooked up to a propane tank and will show it running to me when I go to take a look at it.
> 
> ...


Is the heater you are selling a Rinnai 1001F? If so, I purchased a 1001F demo unit last year for $225, missing parts that total $100. It was basically brand new. Unfotunately, I can't use the heater because the parts that are missing are impossible to find in surplus. Rinnai last made the heater 1001f over 10 years ago. I am desperate to either find a non working unit for the parts or find in surplus. If it is the 1001F unit you are selling, please email me back.     Otherwise, I have a Rinnai 1001F demo unit, never used and missing 3 parts that I will sell for $150 firm.  Thank you


----------

